

John Resig - The Browser Scripting Revolution - nickb
http://ejohn.org/blog/the-browser-scripting-revolution/

======
ivankirigin
I'm learning Javascript just to make a web app. There is nothing hard about
it, with lots of resources available. Already knowing Python & Ruby makes
things easier for me.

But if people only need to know Python, then web apps will become that much
easier to make. I think this is related to the trend for smaller/lighter
companies.

More people will think small and make startups if you don't need to know as
much to make good applications. Lowering the number of languages needed to
make an application would be a significant step in that direction. And making
that language Python, which many would agree is one of the easiest languages
to learn, will make it that much easier.

------
mxh
Two thoughts: First of all, I'm a Python fan, and would like to use it client-
side. But the truth is that ECMAScript ain't that bad, it's just a little
strange. I'm not at all convinced that it's a huge win to use Python over
ECMAScript, although I'd choose to, given the opportunity.

Secondly, this is cool, but if it depends on users installing a plug-in to IE
for anything to happen, it's unlikely to amount to much. I don't see devs
using anything (except Flash) that forces their users to choose between
installing something (scary!) or going to another site.

------
zero

     should these projects succeed the resulting effect upon
     the web development industry will be incalculable
    

Some coders will use Python instead of Javascript. Users wont even notice.
"Revolution" might be a bit overstated.

------
aandreev
if major browsers can't standardize on a single language, what is the chance
of standardizing on a dozen of them?

seriously, if that guy's family name did not sound like "Lessig", nobody would
bother to read it.

